# No foil ribs on the Rec Tec mini...never going back!



## nwolfe88 (Apr 22, 2016)

First time I have done ribs without foiling, no spray, nothing. I didn't even open the lid for 4.5-5 hours. Needless to say...this is the only way to go for me from now on. 225 the whole way, 250-275 to finish around the 5.5 hour mark, brushed with BBQ 30 min before taking off the smoker. Also left the membrane on. The moistest most flavorful tender ribs ever!


----------



## nwolfe88 (Apr 22, 2016)

IMG_20160421_221430.jpg



__ nwolfe88
__ Apr 22, 2016


















IMG_20160421_215554.jpg



__ nwolfe88
__ Apr 22, 2016


















IMG_20160421_215624.jpg



__ nwolfe88
__ Apr 22, 2016


















IMG_20160421_215839.jpg



__ nwolfe88
__ Apr 22, 2016


















IMG_20160421_215810.jpg



__ nwolfe88
__ Apr 22, 2016


















IMG_20160421_210701.jpg



__ nwolfe88
__ Apr 22, 2016


----------



## chef willie (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice job....I didn't know Rec Tec had a mini. I heavily considered a Rec Tec before deciding on the Char Griller pellet pusher due to it's being about half the price and I could pick it up locally at a Lowes here in the PNW. Chicken wings, just dusted after a few hours of brine, are awesome in it and ribs, as you mentioned, about perfect every time with no fuss. Try a pork loin in it.....I just marinate in some Yoshidas for a few hours and serve with fried rice....delicious meal......Willie


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice job on the ribs!

They look absolutely delicious!!

Al


----------



## damon555 (Apr 22, 2016)

Those ribs look fantastic! I quit foiling ribs a while back....After getting the timing down I wondered why anyone would bother. With very little effort you can have ribs just as tender and juicy (fall off the bone if you like too) as anything that comes out of a foil pouch. 

Foil is for the resting


----------



## nwolfe88 (Apr 22, 2016)

Keep it simple. These were rubbed with killer hogs "the bbq rub" and brushed with famous Dave's sweet and zesty sauce the last half hour. I'm not sure how you would improve on them. I used to spray every 45 min, foil, etc. and never come out as good as this.


----------



## disco (Apr 25, 2016)

Great looking ribs!

Disco


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 25, 2016)

They look awesome! Great job, points for delicious qview!


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 25, 2016)

I haven't foiled in a while now.  Nice job!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2016)

i don't normally foil, I have gotten were I do on occassion but I find it makes me lazy. If I ride it out I am watching and checking my ribs. 

Oppps. I forgot to compliment those ribs, those are first place  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 in my book!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 26, 2016)

NW88, Great looking ribs!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Wow, sweet looking Q. Very nice.

I recently started incorporating wrapping into my smoking. But the catch is I use butcher paper and I only do it late in the smoke well after good bark has formed. For ribs, I only wrap for 30 to 45 minutes at the max.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 26, 2016)

Man do they look great i never wrap either have not tried Al's way yet but I can see it coming to me pulling the membrane is a pain.


----------



## nwolfe88 (May 3, 2016)

Thanks all!


----------



## nwolfe88 (May 3, 2016)

see next post...


----------



## nwolfe88 (May 3, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man do they look great i never wrap either have not tried Al's way yet but I can see it coming to me pulling the membrane is a pain.





tbrtt1 said:


> Wow, sweet looking Q. Very nice.
> 
> I recently started incorporating wrapping into my smoking. But the catch is I use butcher paper and I only do it late in the smoke well after good bark has formed. For ribs, I only wrap for 30 to 45 minutes at the max.





CrazyMoon said:


> NW88, Great looking ribs!





Foamheart said:


> i don't normally foil, I have gotten were I do on occassion but I find it makes me lazy. If I ride it out I am watching and checking my ribs.
> 
> Oppps. I forgot to compliment those ribs, those are first place
> 
> ...





mike5051 said:


> I haven't foiled in a while now.  Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bauchjw said:


> They look awesome! Great job, points for delicious qview!





Disco said:


> Great looking ribs!
> 
> Disco


I actually did some more this past weekend and they weren't as tender. Pretty frustrating! The only things I can think of:

I rubbed the ones pictured above about 15 minutes before putting on the smoker. I rubbed my latest ones two days beforehand. I think the salt in the rub may have pulled some moisture out of the meat, and I also maybe used too much which resulted in a very thick and not-so-tender bark. I also may have left the sauce on the ribs (on the smoker) too long (about 30 minutes) this last time, and for the ones pictured above, it was about 15 minutes.

Am I on to something with my concerns? Besides the above, everything was the same as far as I remember.


----------



## damon555 (May 3, 2016)

Don't beat yourself up over not-so-tender ribs......some racks are just more tender than others.....One thing I like to do when I purchase ribs if they aren't frozen is to check to see how "floppy" they are. I buy the floppiest racks they have.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2016)

nwolf88 thanks for the point it is greatly appreciated. Look up smokingal's ribs I don't think he foils but I like his not pulling the membrane.

Warren


----------



## bauchjw (May 3, 2016)

nwolfe88 said:


> I actually did some more this past weekend and they weren't as tender. Pretty frustrating! The only things I can think of:
> 
> I rubbed the ones pictured above about 15 minutes before putting on the smoker. I rubbed my latest ones two days beforehand. I think the salt in the rub may have pulled some moisture out of the meat, and I also maybe used too much which resulted in a very thick and not-so-tender bark. I also may have left the sauce on the ribs (on the smoker) too long (about 30 minutes) this last time, and for the ones pictured above, it was about 15 minutes.
> 
> Am I on to something with my concerns? Besides the above, everything was the same as far as I remember.


The salty rub two days out may have messed with your results. I did that before and ruined tri tip. I've moved to the dry rub right before smoking camp. Other than that it may have been the meat, but the sauce shouldn't have made a difference


----------

